# Jenny vom Fallsview SchH1



## Allan (Jun 17, 2002)

I'm very happy to announce that Jenny vom Fallsview got her SchH1 Nov-13-2010


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats to you and Jenny! She's a beautiful girl!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful girl, congrats to you both.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She's smart and a stunning looker!!!! Congrats!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Gorgeous bitch.


----------



## Allan (Jun 17, 2002)

Thank you.


----------



## Allan (Jun 17, 2002)

This is a picture of Jenny doing her guarding after the out










and one of her and me after she got her SchH1


----------

